# embryos lost during ivf transfer



## dolling (May 7, 2005)

Our two best embryos were lost during transfer (negative suction).  We both think that the doctor used the catheter without the outer tube.  Has anyone else experienced this?  We have since found out that my haemaglobin levels were about half the norm and I was very anaemic, would this affect the quality of the embryos produced?


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

So sorry to hear this has happened  
Have only heard about this happening once before. Anaemia should not affect embryo quality.

Ruth


----------

